# linien ausserhalb des Dokuments Freehand



## Samonis (24. November 2004)

Hallo

ich mache eine Visitenkarte und diese hat eine bestimmte grösse die ich als dokumentengröße angegeben habe. wenn ich jetz schnittmarken mithilfe von linien ausserhalb meines arbeitsfläche einzeichne, werden diese nicht mitgedruckt. eigentlich logisch. aber wie bekomme ich dann eine exakte größe mit schnittmarken ( am besten selber gemachte)

bitte um antwort

thx

samson


----------



## jensen (24. November 2004)

Hallo,

logischerweise bestimmen doch die Schnittmarken die Endform, also leg das Dokument grösser an!

mfg!
jens


----------



## Samonis (25. November 2004)

ok und wie kann ich dann abmessen wie groß mein dokument ist? wenn ich es größer mache, als ich es brauche kenne ich (anfänger) keine möglichkeit die abstände zwischen meinen schnittmarken auf meine gewünschte größe zu stellen.


----------



## steffenjohne (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

baue einfach die Schnittmarken um dein Dokument (Größe gleich dem Format der Visitenkarte), auch wenn diese außerhalb liegen. Danach alles auswählen (Strg+A)gruppieren (Strg+G), Dokument vergrößern (30 mm sollten reichen) und dann schiebst du deine gruppierten Objekte auf die Seite (die linken Schnittmarken liegen außerhalb des Dokumentes nachdem du es vergrößert hast).

Steffen


----------



## jensen (25. November 2004)

..oder aber du ziehst einfach horizontale und vertikale Hilfslinien auf, die Abstände kannst du ja bestimmen.

mfg!
jens


----------



## Samonis (25. November 2004)

vielen dank


----------

